# Scary Tree Build Part 1



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm building an animated tree for my Cemetery. It's built with garden Fencing and wood. The animation is dome with a Shiatsu Massager. Here is a video on how I did it. Part 2 will be the covering with Muslin and painting. My apology for the small video, not sure what happened.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see how you finish this out, definitely following this


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

This video may be better...


----------



## Foxx (Aug 9, 2013)

Did you ever do the part two. I can't find it?

Thanks


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice tree Zacharybinx! Thanks for sharing part 1.....will there be a part two?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, can't wait to see it fleshed out. Are you going to incorporate with sound somehow?


----------

